# Working out of a pickup truck



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Trade it in for a step van.

Didn't read last line......buy a enclosed trailer


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

get a cap preferably a tall one that opens on all sides.. and a ladder rack... and if your really being forced to work out of your truck including transporting material id be submitting at least my fuel bills


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Mike_Dave said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I know everyone frowns upon working out of a pickup truck, I am not too thrilled about it either, but the company I soon will be working for is more or less forcing us to work out of our personal vehicles. I have mixed feelings on it. Anyways, I have got a dodge dakota with a soft tonneau, and I do have a crossover tool box too. What setup do you reccomend to keep everything nice and organized. I am an apprentice but I do have a lot of tools, because the company doesn't supply power tools, and because I am a tool junky:thumbup: So if you guys could give me ideas, or show and tell me what set-up you're running in your pickup would be great. Getting a van is not an option for me. Whatever you guys have to offer would be great. Pics would be nice too. Thanks!​


Sounds like a great company if an apprentice has to supply his own work truck and power tools.:no:


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use a full size pickup with a cap. I also pull a 16 ft cargo trailer sometimes. I keep my tools in Dewalt bags.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Trade it in for a step van.........


A better option would be to find another job.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

sparky970 said:


> Sounds like a great company if an apprentice has to supply his own work truck and power tools.:no:





480sparky said:


> A better option would be to find another job.


Pretty much sums it up.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> A better option would be to find another job.


Maybe just quit and go on welfare.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You better be making a lot and I mean a lot of money.
I suppose they want to 1099 you also.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

If your working for someone else, just get a good tool bin for the back. If you plan on doing some work for yourself, I highly recommend a trailer. I work out of a 6x12 and it is great.

When I was a helper, the company I worked for made everyone but the foremen drive their own vehicles. I had a beat up 4cyl dodge dakota, and I bought a tool bin that could be locked, and it served my very well.


----------



## Dash Dingo (Mar 3, 2012)

Do the journeyman at the company have company vans and power tools?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

As an apprentice, what material do you need to carry? Your tools and lunch box? Organize your truck box and be done with it.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

First what type of work are you going to do?

Other than carrying your own tools your truck should be used for hauling your butt to and from home. Having said that I do realize in tough economic times some contractors may take advantage of their employees.

Are they giving you any extra cash for this use?


----------



## Restoration (Jan 12, 2012)

I asked one of my guys to use his truck to pick something up 2 weeks ago and I still feel guilty about it. 

You may want to check with your insurance company if they will cover you.

ARE make a tall cap with access doors on both sides and 2 swing out doors on the back. Ladder rack on top. Will set you back about $3.000 but it is worth it in the winter. Cable guys around here use the Dakota's with that configuration.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Like this


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

What is the difference between driving to an office and directly to the job?


----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

In Oklahoma, you can no more than 50lbs of material in a truck that does not have signage, which includes company name, state lic# and phone number. If you are hauling material and making calls. I would find out if it something that could get you a ticket. If you just driving to a site and hauling your tools, besure you have insurance coverage on your tools.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

Who said working from a truck is frowned upon? Hellz no, vans suck.


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## RHWilks (Jul 14, 2012)

I drive a company supplied F150 with a cross box and headache rack. Great on projects, pain in the butt on service. Most other electricians think I am a estimator.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Roadhouse, she sure is a beauty!

Whadda ya say we talk a deal huh? 

Ill trade you a broke down minivan, a washing machine, and 4 slightly used fishing poles for that truck.... :jester:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

I have always worked out of trucks, not gonna get me in a van. My trucks are setup for working though. They could not just be transformed to personal use in a matter of minutes.

Start looking for another job, try dropping off resume's with real contractors this time.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Roadhouse, she sure is a beauty!
> 
> Whadda ya say we talk a deal huh?
> 
> Ill trade you a broke down minivan, a washing machine, and 4 slightly used fishing poles for that truck.... :jester:


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with the majority. Time to find a new job. Make that your utmost priority.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

:laughing::laughing::whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

360max said:


> :laughing::laughing::whistling2:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Roadhouse, she sure is a beauty!
> 
> Whadda ya say we talk a deal huh?
> 
> Ill trade you a broke down minivan, a washing machine, and 4 slightly used fishing poles for that truck.... :jester:


Wishful thinking at it's best! Thanks for the offer, it's a hard one to pass up, but I love that truck. You'd literally have to kill me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

RHWilks said:


> I drive a company supplied F150 with a cross box and headache rack. Great on projects, pain in the butt on service. Most other electricians think I am a estimator.


http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/1182054-what-i-miss-about-an-f150.html


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Supply your own work truck, your own power tools, your own gas + insurance, and thank them on your knees when your tiny paycheque arrives a week late. It's called the "Ontario handjob".


----------



## Mwchavis (Jan 11, 2012)

If you are going to be using your truck for personal things along with work get a trailer!!! I have a F250 and an 8 ft trailer I pull behind it. I wanted that bc all I do is unhook the trailer and I have my truck back!! Use it as food for thought, get ur license, start your own business and buy whatever you want


----------



## Stab&Shoot (Aug 23, 2011)

I drove a van for years but just switched to a F250. I bought several weatherproof tool boxes for supplies and fittings. I keep all power tools in crossover box. This works pretty good. I do not miss climbing around on my knees in the van looking for sh*t.


----------



## Nosparxsse (Aug 12, 2007)

360max said:


> :laughing::laughing::whistling2:


^^^
I used to use one of these on our new construction jobs. It was painted a solid color, and got really $hitty gas mileage, but we always had everything we needed on the job site. I called it my portable garage.LOL. Quit using it and eventually sold it when gas hit $4 bucks/gal. I miss the big furniture ramp on the back. made for quick trips in and out and nver had to worry about material or tools getting wet, NOR getting soaked while looking for a fitting. 

I have tried using pickup trucks, but a van or a trailer is much simpler if the weather changes a lot.



(this is an early picture before the conduit boxes and extra bins were put in.)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i worked for one company that had a fleet to toyota trucks that they did minimal maintenance on, ok for bigger industrial jobs, embarrassing for resi calls imho

~CS~


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've worked out of open and closed pickups and there's always the problem of having enough space, or trying to get stuff out of them, or protecting things form the weather. Vans are better, but there's still the accessibility problem.

I think in the future a box truck or something with at least 6' of standing room is the way to go.

-John


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

k_buz said:


> What is the difference between driving to an office and directly to the job?


Whether you're on the clock.

Whether your tools are covered by whose insurance.

Who's liable in an accident.

Who covers maintenance & repairs on the vehicle.

Tax liabilities & deductions.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Good heavens ... judging by the posts here, I don't think I've ever been among such a bunch of princesses!

I entered the trade thought a 1-man shop; you bet I worked out of my baby (Chevy LUV) pick-up truck! Did so for many years, until I got a real work truck.

So, what do you need to make a pick-up a halfway efficient work truck?

Full length tool boxes, top access. Some way to cover the bed. Some form of ladder rack / conduit carrier.

Milk crates, or something similar, are useful for keeping the stuff in the back of the truck sorted out. You want some sort of partition to separate the rear-most part of the bed from the rest of the bed; this is your 'live' or temporary storage area.

Oh, and REAL truck tires. Try using passenger car tires, and every time you bump into a curb you'll be buying a new tire. That's because you'll have the tires overloaded.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Roadhouse said:


> Wishful thinking at it's best! Thanks for the offer, it's a hard one to pass up, but I love that truck. You'd literally have to kill me. :thumbsup:


That could be arranged. So, we got a deal? :jester:


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I worked for a goof and was running out of rmc.Didn't want the other kids to lay-off so I told the boss I'd go it it. 800 feet in my 150 ford.Never again.Iknow thats' why i broke a spring.(¾ conduit).


----------



## adroga (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless your being compensated for using your own power tools and vehicle for transportation then the company who requires their employees to do so is cheap and unprofessional .

They can't afford to buy their own , maybe lower their bids to get jobs on the backs if the employees having you work on tightly priced jobs and if a surprise comes up its the employees fault.

Worked for a company like this once, never again.


----------



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

Vintage Sounds said:


> Supply your own work truck, your own power tools, your own gas + insurance, and thank them on your knees when your tiny paycheque arrives a week late. It's called the "Ontario handjob".


That's why I got out of ontario. The 3 to 1 apprentice ratio really encourages people to be like the op. If you aren't willing to do it there are 10 other people who will. Here in Alberta even kaboler got a company vehicle in his first few weeks as an apprentice.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Cujo said:


> ...Here in Alberta even kaboler got a company vehicle in his first few weeks as an apprentice.


 :laughing:


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

I love working out of this truck. I wouldn't do it any other way! I hated working out of my 2000 F150, but it payed the bills for years. :thumbup:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Cujo said:


> That's why I got out of ontario. The 3 to 1 apprentice ratio really encourages people to be like the op. If you aren't willing to do it there are 10 other people who will. Here in Alberta even kaboler got a company vehicle in his first few weeks as an apprentice.


Yeah, I am definitely planning to do the same thing. I'm in trade school right now but as soon as I'm done I'm packing up. This place is circling the toilet bowl.


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Here is my personal truck. I picked this beast up for $3700.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

$3,700? In that condition? Is it missing an engine? :blink:

-John


----------



## RobRoy (Aug 6, 2009)

Big John said:


> $3,700? In that condition? Is it missing an engine? :blink:
> 
> -John


I found it on Craigslist. When I went to look at it, and talked to the owner, I found out he was my uncles working partner of 14 years. Needless to say, the guy took amazing care of this truck. 

The motor in it is the 5.8 liter Windsor V8. She runs strong!


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

RobRoy said:


> Here is my personal truck. I picked this beast up for $3700.


I have a birthday coming up...:thumbup:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a '96 4X4 3/4 ton diesel Dodge pu. as my first/already had work truck starting my business. Quickly grew out of the crossover and side boxes. Ended up putting an enclosed utility body on it similar to the one pictured. Was a PITA to work out of. Snow plowed real good though.
Vans, cube vans, step vans, box trucks, trailers, are better choices.


----------



## MaxFuse (Oct 23, 2011)

480sparky said:


> A better option would be to find another job.


 next they will want you to go back to a job with a problem, or catch a service call on your own time. Its on your way home.....lol.
If they cant afford tools and trucks, how are they going to be able to afford giving you a raise down the road ?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

MaxFuse said:


> next they will want you to go back to a job with a problem, or catch a service call on your own time. Its on your way home.....lol.
> If they cant afford tools and trucks, how are they going to be able to afford giving you a raise down the road ?


I'd be wondering if my paycheck would clear on Friday. Lol.


----------



## Cat5Installer (Jul 19, 2009)

I started out the same way... 15 years ago! Worked out great for me. The company paid me the IRS' mileage reimbursement rate which I seem to remember was twenty-something cents a mile back then. They paid the money to me directly and they took the write-off on their taxes. I had a Nissan pickup with a lumber rack and the mileage pay was a BIG boost to the paycheck, even after expenses. 

After a couple of months I found a utility topper and bought that. Used that setup for several years, and ended up with 247,000 miles on that truck! LoL. 

The pickup was a challenge to work out of. Even with everything kept in totes it seems whatever I needed was ALWAYS on the bottom of a pile somewhere. 

Then I upgraded to a Chevy Express with the "Access Package". It has all the service shelving in it and the cargo area windows are replaced with pop-up doors. It gives plenty of access to shelves and bins without having to always climb around in back. The doors open remotely with the key fob I keep on my key ring. 



















Good luck with the new job!


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

After selling my pu, I bought a new '04 chevy express, no side/rear windows.
Installed the hockey puck locks on the side and rear doors. 
Locked up tight as could be. 
F'n thievs broke the pass. side window glass after finding out the side door was impenetrable. Had the cargo /driver divider with a door. They couldn't open that either, but they did bend the top of the door enough to grab 4 tool cases, drills, saws, die set, jigsaw etc. 
Worst of all they took my sat. radio. 
Don't think that'll work for them.
That chit was sold in 15 min down the road in DC.
Police even said that.

Saying all that just to make a point, the less glass in a truck, the better.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Well if they pay mileage to cover gas and wear and tear, travel time out of town to and from job, the difference to bump you up from personal to commercial insurance then that's pretty fair. Although carrying ladders and material in my opinion should be kept to a minimum. I worked out of my own truck for a long time, but the company paid me for my expenses. I used behind the seats for my hand tools and cordless tools, which were my own but I bought them because I wanted to use cordless stuff but the company supplied corded power tools, and later began supplying the cordless stuff. I had a trifold tonneau cover and a locking tailgate, and used milk crates for any material I had to bring which was generally only small stuff, but generally I could have all big stuff delivered to site and smaller stuff I'd go get as I needed it. I don't miss using my own truck at all but I get that sometimes you have to do it, I do think if you have to the company should make it worth doing or have ride with your journeyman instead, especially as an an apprentice. Or if they don't then just your hand tools in your vehicle to and from site and the material and power tools are their responsibility. Also if you have to use your own tools power or hand, they should pay for replacements in the case of wear and tear, damaged or lost/stolen on jobsite.


----------



## sstlouis03 (Jun 23, 2011)

I would never work out of a van, I have actually only seen 2 electrical contractors in a van around here. All forty of our units are 3/4 trucks with a cross box, 2 side boxes and a pack rat. Our bigger service rigs are 1 tons with utility beds and 2500lbs cranes.


----------



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

RobRoy said:


> I love working out of this truck. I wouldn't do it any other way! I hated working out of my 2000 F150, but it payed the bills for years. :thumbup:


 sweet set-uo


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

niteshift said:


> After selling my pu, I bought a new '04 chevy express, no side/rear windows.
> Installed the hockey puck locks on the side and rear doors.
> Locked up tight as could be.
> F'n thievs broke the pass. side window glass after finding out the side door was impenetrable. Had the cargo /driver divider with a door. They couldn't open that either, but they did bend the top of the door enough to grab 4 tool cases, drills, saws, die set, jigsaw etc.
> ...


I'd move!!!!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i really haven't a choice_ but_ to work out of a 4x4 during mud season here

~CS~


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Cujo said:


> Here in Alberta even kaboler got a company vehicle in his first few weeks as an apprentice.


:001_huh:

Now that's desperation folks!:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> i really haven't a choice_ but_ to work out of a 4x4 during mud season here
> 
> ~CS~


That's March 'til October, right?:laughing:


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

I'd move!!!! 


chicken:laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Restoration said:


> I asked one of my guys to use his truck to pick something up 2 weeks ago and I still feel guilty about it.
> 
> You may want to check with your insurance company if they will cover you.
> 
> ARE make a tall cap with access doors on both sides and 2 swing out doors on the back. Ladder rack on top. Will set you back about $3.000 but it is worth it in the winter. Cable guys around here use the Dakota's with that configuration.


I worked out of those for years. I wore out three trucks and they just changed the cap over to all three.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

CraigV said:


> That's March 'til October, right?:laughing:


Up here March thru October is Mud season, and November thru March is snow season. Vans don't do so good outside the city limits. :laughing:


----------



## tbcorreo (Feb 11, 2012)

Mike_Dave said:


> Hey everyone,​
> 
> 
> I know everyone frowns upon working out of a pickup truck, I am not too thrilled about it either, but the company I soon will be working for is more or less forcing us to work out of our personal vehicles. I have mixed feelings on it. Anyways, I have got a dodge dakota with a soft tonneau, and I do have a crossover tool box too. What setup do you reccomend to keep everything nice and organized. I am an apprentice but I do have a lot of tools, because the company doesn't supply power tools, and because I am a tool junky:thumbup: So if you guys could give me ideas, or show and tell me what set-up you're running in your pickup would be great. Getting a van is not an option for me. Whatever you guys have to offer would be great. Pics would be nice too. Thanks!​


Your own truck, your own tools, your own gas :no:. Y_our own business cards, your own clients = your own company. :clap:_


----------



## Mike_Dave (Jun 17, 2012)

one thing I forgot to mention, we buy the tools, but we get an allowance for tools


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

This has served me well. I would prefer to work out of a van. I need somewhere to put the wife and girls however. I picked the utility cap for $500. Another $250 for the ladder rack. It still doesn't have enough room to carry a lot of parts to run service, but I get by for now. Everything is dry and secure.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

btharmy said:


> This has served me well. I would prefer to work out of a van. I need somewhere to put the wife and girls however. I picked the utility cap for $500. Another $250 for the ladder rack. It still doesn't have enough room to carry a lot of parts to run service, but I get by for now. Everything is dry and secure.


 
You could put on a utility service box and maybe slide that insert in. Probably need a 1 ton dually though.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Here my 2004 GMC Savana again. They SE cable in pic 3 is not mine, I picked it up for another EC, that stuff will burn a house down, ha ha.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Love that van setup!


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mike_Dave said:


> . What setup do you reccomend to keep everything nice and organized.


I worked from a pick up for many years.


Two words.................Milk Crates


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

have your boss sign a rental agreement. then when he turns u down go straight to the union hall and talk to the buisness agent for better wage and conditions. sign up for an apprenticeship in your nearest local.


----------



## EricS (Sep 5, 2012)

I would love a van with a box and utility body someday but for now I got the truck for $4,000 and the cap w/ ladder rack for $500 recently which was just about in my price range. Just gotta work with what you have! 



















Still need to stock up some supplies. 









I built a shelf up against the cab ( \/ ) that's working out pretty well. I might build some more shelves. Any ideas?


----------



## Roadhouse (Oct 16, 2010)

That'll work. My bud has one just like that, same set up except the truck is white. Gets the job done. 

Yours looks real nice, spotless!


----------



## EricS (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Searched high and low for months and didn't find a deal anywhere close to this. Good, honest guy selling it. Too good of condition to not give him the full asking price. That's how I like to do business!


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I was given a bare company pickup and after a few different tries at setting it up the way I like it I now have no problem working out of it.

Some pics of the build


day i brought it home






























Starting building shelving out of the ones I took from the old van























Current state, still working on a better bin system


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Who makes the grey 4 draw box?


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Who makes the grey 4 draw box?



http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DURHAM-Large-Sliding-Drawer-Cabinet-5W885?Pid=search


i did these bins

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DU...m_sp=IO-_-IDP-_-BTM_BTB05209020&cm_vc=IDPBBZ2


----------

